# Chinese Naval Frigate off the Coast of Libya (video)



## Rookie (Apr 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/VPUVFBThQEo


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 5, 2011)

I saw your link had reference to Nostradamous in it so I didn't watch it. Why is it scary?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 5, 2011)

Never saw Nos-cant-spell-it in there, but china projecting power with a frigate is sorta meh. Humanitarian or not. I'd put money that nothing china floats doesn't have eyes or ears on it 24/7 but that's just me.


----------



## Manolito (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.commentarymagazine.com/2010/08/12/china’s-naval-posture-more-good-news/
Not a bad article.


----------



## Rookie (Apr 5, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> I saw your link had reference to Nostradamous in it so I didn't watch it. Why is it scary?


Sorry its who ever posted the video on youtube. Its a recent CNN report on a Chinese ship in Libya and about their military build up.


----------

